# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  КОКАИН

## infinity

КОКАИН

ОН тебя убивает – 
и ты это знаешь,
ОН тебе помогает – 
только ты так считаешь.

Когда ОН в тебе всё немеет – 
это тебя уже не пугает;
Тебя не пугает:
та бесконечность,
та без исходность, 
та сила мысли что убегает.

Свой первый страх перед дозой – 
давно ты забыла,
ты думала бросишь – 
но не успела…

…передоза…спасли…

Но снова вернулась к НЕМУ ты – 
ОН стал твоей жизнью.

ОН тебя убивает – 
и ты это знаешь,
ОН тебе помогает – 
только ты так считаешь.

ЕГО уже ненавидишь – 
Но бросить не можешь
И если придет ОНА – 
ТА передоза – попросишь ты Бога:
«спаси» - ведь ты без НЕГО уже не можешь…….

----------


## -

infinity,а ты любовь пробовала?...чем то напоминает

----------

